# b12-anyone benefited?



## 20016 (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi, has anyone benefited from taking b12 either in tablet form or injection? It is supposed to help with tiredness where b12 is deficient. I get awfully tired but have not yet been tested for b12 levels. Any feedback would be great


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

While not IBS related, my spouse has hypothyroidism and is anemic. I give her monthly b12 shots. Usually if you are anemic, your body will not absorb b12 through the digestive track thus why you are anemic. A blood panel will show if you have any problems.


----------



## 16321 (Sep 18, 2005)

I have had GERD and IBS for 6-7 years now and been on heavy doses of Prilosec and similar drugs during that time, without more than a few days break. During that time I became severally B-12 deficient twice and got injections that helped a lot. I can tell you you can definitely get really tired without it. Also depressed. I was told that Prilosec, Protonix, Nexium, etc do interfere with B-12 absorption. I not really very happy that I can't find anything else that helps with the GERD.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I don't know about the injections as I've been too scared to try them but generally any supplement with vitamin b in it (any of them) causes my D to get SO much worse! But yes, it is supposed to help with tiredness and mild depression not to mention pms and pmt.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Ahhh that's your B vitamins in general. Not necessarily B12. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## MEMorrisNJ (Sep 9, 2000)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!! I have greatly benefited from B-12!!! I had a very low B-12 count and extremely high homocyteine and methylmalonic acid levels for years but my doctors continued to ignore this because I was supposedly within the "normal range" for the B-12. (The three are all connected --- you can read up on this!) It is important for everyone to understand that being in the normal range does not make this acceptable -- despite what doctors may claim. The blood test ranges are determined based on the average results of the overall population --- perhaps, someone else can explain this better than I can. Anyway, my doctors didn't care or didn't know any better and after reading up on the subject of B-12, I was convinced it was my problem and consulted with an alternative doc. For me, it resulted in getting shots but for the majority, it may be a matter of just taking B-complex or B-12 supplements. I am having trouble using the search engine here at http://www.ibsgroup.org so I don't know if this topic has already been covered here but the rest of the internet has plenty of info on B-12, methmalonic acid and homocysteine! Research as much as you can using any search engine. (I use google at http://www.google.com) These may not be the best sites but they will get you started:http://www.veganhealth.org/b12 http://www.veganhealth.org/b12http://www.sunherald.com/mld/sunherald/liv...th/12828744.htmAnd my own posts at: http://www.msgmyth.com/discus/messages/7/1...html?1128823490Taking the B-12 has had a PROFOUND EFFECT on my energy levels, psyche and most importantly, my digestive/intestinal problems! From what I have learned, anyone with long-term digestive or nerve problems, Alzheimers, ALS, a nerve related disease, malabsorption problems, osteoporosis and a myriad of other diseases, and anyone who is over elderly, a vegan, has had radiation or should get the three blood tests done. If your doctor won't help you, go to someone else. YOU MAY ASK WHY YOU HAVEN'T HEARD ABOUT THIS --- It may be because B-12 is an inexpensive and easy treatment and is not a big money maker. Doctors may think that a patient who is not anemic cannot be deficient and that the B12 serum test is reliable in itself. Neither is true. This type of malabsorption can create a slow decline and when it becomes severe and remains untreated it can result in more serious disease states.


----------



## 13759 (Dec 2, 2005)

Heck yes.







I thought I was on the verge of dementia. Numbness in feet, extreme fatigue, sore and swollen tongue, forgetting my own phone numbers and passwords, depression. Saw three doctors and finally went to an endocrinologist. BINGO, iron and B12 deficiency. CAUSE: taking acid reducers for GERD for almost five years. Took B12 shots for awhile and now use daily 1,000 mcg. sublingual B12 and an iron supplement with folic acid added. Cognitive skills came back, less stomach problems, no numbness and fatigue reduced. Had all the scope tests inside and blood work. No bleeding in stomach or intestines so we feel it is related to reducing stomach acid enough to not allow breakdown and absorbtion of iron and B12.


----------



## MEMorrisNJ (Sep 9, 2000)

Robert - So glad to hear about your success!! Isn't it incredible? I hope you can enjoy your life more now as I am. After getting injections for several months, I am now taking a sublingual B-12 that I get in Trader Joe's. Hopefully, I'll be able to keep my levels up with them but there are some folks who lack the ability to absorb B-12 and need the shots.All - I recommend steering away from the artificial form of B-12 which is called cyanocobalamin especially if you are chemically sensitive -- its called cyano after the poison, cyanide. (I was very ill from it --- again, I had to research this myself. The doctors were useless.) Methycobalamin is more tolerable.


----------



## 13759 (Dec 2, 2005)

I found a source for the methyl version, Wonderlabs. Sublingual B12


----------

